# just me and the BOSS DXT stacking some snow!!!



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

fun. love this plow,and all this snow.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

a few more


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

more snow coming too.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

a few earlier ones


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

last one for now.


----------



## WilliamOak

One thing I really really miss about my V. The mountain making.


----------



## SnowFakers

Looks good! Go Earnhardt!


----------



## fatheadon1

nice set up keep the piles an pics comming


----------



## skorum03

sweet dude. Love seeing the pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## shotgunwillie

A man and his DXT a beautiful thing.


----------



## Eronningen

Good looking rig. Take her easy stacking, I do less stacking and more hauling and skid steer work. When I was younger I tore up alot of stuff jamming piles up.


----------



## alldayrj

Looks great, thats definitely my next plow. 

Did you have a power v or vxt before?


----------



## Quality SR

That is one bad a** looking rig!! I love the look of the SS!



WilliamOak;1744421 said:


> One thing I really really miss about my V. The mountain making.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## tls22

Great pictures……great year for a new plow


----------



## SPSkyo8530

Just installed my new DXT Tuesday and have 46 hours on it already. Man I love this plow and can't believe I went without one for so long.


----------



## snowplower1

I cant wait to hopefully get my new truck and the dxt next year. I look forward to finally getting rid of all the straight edge plows. How do you like the stainless steel vs the regular?


----------



## MajorDave

I'm waiting for answers! haha 

-Did you have the Power V or VXT before? And - Stainless? What is comments on both?

That is awesome - I did hear one guy complaining big time that the trip blade tripped too much? I did 15 hours in NYC yesterday after 20+ the day before. Yesterday was wet, heavy and ice - that blade was trip pin like Jimi Hendrix! I plowed with a buddy who had a V - WOW - what a difference!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I had a regular flat top v before. I feel like the stainless rolls the snow off of it better than the steel did. As far as tripping goes, it does trip easier than my power v, but it has not been a problem for me. ive probably got about 100 hours on it. No complaints here. I love having dual trip. Trip edges don't really trip going into a frozen pile, or just the trip edge does, which isn't useful in that situation . Full trip plows trip hard on small obstacles. This one does both pretty nicely. But everyone does different things, i tend to do and get lots that the v is useful in.


----------



## alldayrj

Dxt seems like the best bet but i hate to buy a new one since this my plow is so new. Maybe i can buy the dxt wings and pivot etc and re use my headgear, part out the power v.


----------



## snowplower1

hmm i definitely think the dxt is the best plow out there right now. My last decision is stainless vs steel. Do you think that having the stainless is definitely better? I think my only concern is that I have heard it will dent easier.


----------



## ALC-GregH

snowplower1;1749327 said:


> hmm i definitely think the dxt is the best plow out there right now. My last decision is stainless vs steel. Do you think that having the stainless is definitely better? *I think my only concern is that I have heard it will dent easier.*


It will. SS is actually softer then steel. I'd prefer steel with powder coat. I think the snow would move off the blade faster. I have a bunch of large candles I use to coat the face of the blade. It helps but wears off in a day or less.


----------



## Quality SR

ALC-GregH;1749422 said:


> I have a bunch of large candles I use to coat the face of the blade. It helps but wears off in a day or less.


Fluid Film works best for this!


----------



## Jakedaawg

You ought to get a deflector to keep that snow off the hood.


----------



## Ronix

Very nice setup


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That's a good looking rig!


----------

